# Five months hunk



## Milou 's Mom (Jun 19, 2020)

People I'm five months old today !!
My mom is crying so badly for me getting bigger and bigger so fast . I understand her... When you love every moment is precious every moment is forever .







































































*my love to you all Milou and Greta*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

What a cutie pie


----------



## Milou 's Mom (Jun 19, 2020)

Matilda's mommy said:


> What a cutie pie


 Many kisses from us !!! Thank you ! Matilda is gorgeous !!!!!! I can't even


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

So adorable! Very cute pictures. Enjoy each and every stage of puppyhood. It flies by so fast! Thank you for sharing the pictures with us.
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a little doll.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Soooo cute!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Milou 's Mom said:


> People I'm five months old today !!
> My mom is crying so badly for me getting bigger and bigger so fast . I understand her... When you love every moment is precious every moment is forever .
> View attachment 274598
> View attachment 274599
> ...


He's precious!!!!!!
Thanks for sharing the pix!
Lainie


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

I love seeing pics of everyone’s babies. So adorable. Enjoy enjoy!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh wow...sooo cute ❤💕❤


----------

